# Havasu



## frodo (Aug 20, 2016)

i joined the ranks of a boat owner.

i give $200.00 for it, trailer and boat,   the motor i already had

all i need it for is running trot lines


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Frodo, you're looking for a way out when the flood water come along.


----------



## havasu (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice! That would look great cruising down the channel at Lake Havasu.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2016)

That's awesome! I have a boat similar to that. Good website is tinboats.net


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Aug 23, 2016)

It'll catch as many fish as a $20K Bass Boat and leave you money left over. Nice!

Phil


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2016)

Frodo, just drag one of these behind the boat and let the fish jump in.


----------

